# Q9550 on P5B deluxe



## xev11 (Sep 21, 2009)

Will a new Q9550 run fine on an old P5B deluxe. Would a bios update be enough to give my aging system a new heart?

I currently have a intel e6400 (conroe)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 21, 2009)

Look 'ere.


----------



## xev11 (Sep 21, 2009)

alright looks like im good. thanks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 21, 2009)

Not a problem!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2009)

I ran a Q9400 oc to 3.2ghz with 1.275vcore. It did fine only this that if you try and run more than 2 dimms, you will have to up the nb volts if you want to run them 800mhz+.


----------



## xev11 (Oct 10, 2009)

what temps were you getting? i am getting the q9400 instead of a 9550 for now. 
how did you oc, fsb to 400? no famous p5b fsb hole?
and i only have 2 dimms now (dominators) so ill stick with their stock voltage.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2009)

Using Real Temp 2.9, I was getting about mid 50s with a Zalman CNPS9500. I had to use 1.3v because of the voltage drop that happened under load.

Yes, I just ran 400x8 and no problems with performance. It was great.

2 dimms will be fine. I was trying to run 4x 1gb XMS2 800mhz tCL5. With the quad in there it would take a lot of volts to make it work. You would need to put a fan on the heat sink to keep it cool. I didn't have this problem with the E6420.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 14, 2009)

I ran one on a Asus P5Q-EM for a short time. I think they are pretty close to the same family. I might be mistaken on that. But if they are it worked all right for me after a BIOS flash.


Sorry for the wrong info I just looked it up and I was wrong about that. But When I looked up the Motherboard your talking about it says that it does support new 45NM tech so I think your good to go. Of course still probably with a BIOS update. Good luck


----------



## xev11 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that it will work with a bios update. But thanks for the research


----------

